# Chartering on Lake Champlain



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have chartered the past 3 summers on Lake Champlain in upstate NY / Vermont and have used a broker call *Navtours* who has boats in Mooney Bay, NY. We have also heard about a company call *Winds of Ireland* in Burlington, VT. Has anyone had experiences with these companies, good or bad, and/or know of any other places to charter from on Lake Champlain. We are planning to go to the BVI next spring but may go again to the Lake as well.


----------



## latitude23 (Sep 21, 2007)

csasser said:


> We have chartered the past 3 summers on Lake Champlain in upstate NY / Vermont and have used a broker call *Navtours* who has boats in Mooney Bay, NY. We have also heard about a company call *Winds of Ireland* in Burlington, VT. Has anyone had experiences with these companies, good or bad, and/or know of any other places to charter from on Lake Champlain. We are planning to go to the BVI next spring but may go again to the Lake as well.


I used to live just south of Burlington and chartered with Winds of Ireland several times ('95-'99) while saving up for my own boat. I thought they had a really good operation, but I was one of their few in-town customers, so they got to know me pretty well and took care of me - your experience may vary. They always kept the boats and gear in good shape and they were easygoing and friendly. Thankfully, I had no experience with their on-water service, so I can't give any advice there!

I keep meaning to head back up there and charter from them again (Lake Champlain is fantastic!), but life keeps getting in the way...


----------

